# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΥ RG 213

## Πέτροs

Καλο Μηνα!                                                                                                                                                                 Πηγα χθεs στο House of Radio και πηρα 15 μ RG 213, το παω σπιτι και βλεπω οτι αυτο που μου δωσανε ειναι πιο λεπτο απο αυτο που ηδη εχω, συγκεκριμενα αυτο ειναι 9,5mm εναντι 10,3,το πλεγμα ειναι πιο αραιο, και ο κεντρικοs αγωγοs λεπτοτεροs,παρ,ολα αυτα γραφει επανω RG 213. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο! Τι κανω!

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε Πέτρο το καλλώδιο γράφει ότι είναι rg213;Επέστρεψε στο κατάστημα το καλλώδιο που αγόρασες μαζί ένα κομμάτι από το καλλώδιο που ήδη έχεις για να του αποδείξεις ότι σου πούλησε μαϊμού καλλώδιο.Γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει και η ένωση καταναλωτών.(Τηλ 1520).Μην μασάς.Προχώρα...Και προφανώς την απόδειξη να έχεις μαζί σου.Αν σου πει μα μου...πες του ότι αυτό δεν είναι rg αλλά παραλλαγή rg και απαίτησε αλλαγή με άλλο καλύτερης ποιότητας & θα πληρώσεις τη διαφορά με απόδειξη.Αν δεν έχει απαίτησε τα χρήματα σου πίσω εδώ και τώρα,ας πρόσεχε μη σε τουμπάρει γιατί δεν έφταιγες εσύ αλλά όποιος σου πούλησε μια μαϊμού.
Η γνώμη μου παντως θα ήταν να αγόραζες HELLIAX μισής ίντσας...πχ από τη C&A...που είναι και σοβαροί άνθρωποι.
Πόσο αγόρασες το μέτρο το rg213, τι προέλευσης είναι και που ακριβώς θα ήθελες να χρησιμοποιήσεις;

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημερα!!Φιλε Radioamateur τα στοιχεια του καλωδιου οπωs αναγραφονται σ αυτο ειναι K-PO RG213 BX COAXIAL CABLE και το αγορασα προs 1,5Ε το μετρο. Χθεs πηρα τηλ στο καταστημα και τουs εξεφρασα τιs αποριεs μου για την διαφορα των καλωδιων καθωs πιστευα οτι η ονομασια RG 213 εμπεριεχει συγκεκριμενεs προδιαγραφεs, μου απαντησαν οτι το εργοστασιο απο το οποιο το αγοραζουν το βγαζει ετσι,σε ερωτηση μου γιατι το καλωδιο επανω γραφει ΒΧ και οχι UBX ενω στο σαιτ τουs διαφημιζουν οτι πουλανε το U με προδιαγραφεs διαφορετικεs απ αυτο που μου εδωσαν μου απαντησαν οτι το εργοστασιο τουs το τιμολογει ωs U. Ειναι σιγουρο οτι κατι συμβαινει εδω περα!!                                                                                  Το καλωδιο το αγορασα για ανα πομπουδακι 1χ6146 που εχω φτιαξει.

----------


## billos1989

τι γνωμη εχετε για τα καλωδια της βιοκαλ?

----------


## atatas

Τα βιοκαλ είναι Ελληνικά. Είναι φτηνοδουλειά. Όχι πως δεν κάνουν.

----------


## atatas

> Καλημερα!!Φιλε Radioamateur τα στοιχεια του καλωδιου οπωs αναγραφονται σ αυτο ειναι K-PO RG213 BX COAXIAL CABLE και το αγορασα προs 1,5Ε το μετρο. Χθεs πηρα τηλ στο καταστημα και τουs εξεφρασα τιs αποριεs μου για την διαφορα των καλωδιων καθωs πιστευα οτι η ονομασια RG 213 εμπεριεχει συγκεκριμενεs προδιαγραφεs, μου απαντησαν οτι το εργοστασιο απο το οποιο το αγοραζουν το βγαζει ετσι,σε ερωτηση μου γιατι το καλωδιο επανω γραφει ΒΧ και οχι UBX ενω στο σαιτ τουs διαφημιζουν οτι πουλανε το U με προδιαγραφεs διαφορετικεs απ αυτο που μου εδωσαν μου απαντησαν οτι το εργοστασιο τουs το τιμολογει ωs U. Ειναι σιγουρο οτι κατι συμβαινει εδω περα!!                                                                                  Το καλωδιο το αγορασα για ανα πομπουδακι 1χ6146 που εχω φτιαξει.



Πάντως οι τύποι το ψέμα το έχουν πάντα έτοιμο, για κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## Πέτροs

Σημερα ξαναπηρα τηλ στο προαναφερθεν καταστημα και ζητησα τα στοιχεια του προμηθευτη τουs για το καλωδιο RG213 μου εδωσαν ευχαριστωs ενα τηλ 0049227493870 και μια διευθυνση στη Γερμανια νομιζω, διεκρινα βεβαια μια επιθετικοτητα πισω απο την διαθεση τηs παροχηs των στοιχειων, μου ειπαν επισηs οτι το καλωδιο που μου εδωσαν και γραφει RG213 BX εχει τιs ιδιεs προδιαγραφεs και αs ειναι λεπτοτερο απ το RG213 UBX που εχω, και στην ερωτηση μου πωs ειναι δυνατον? απαντησαν ωs εξηs: παρε 1000 m καλωδιου μετρησε τιs απωλειεs, την αντισταση κλπ, και αν βρειs διαφορεs το συζηταμε, και σε τελικη αναλυση αυτο μαs δινουν για RG 213 αυτο πουλαμε, μα λεω αυτο ειναι διαφορετικο κι απ αυτο που εχετε στο σαιτ" σαs? τα στοιχεια που εχουμε στο σαιτ" ειναι αυτα που μαs δινουν, αν εσειs θελετε να διυλησετε τον κωνωπα!!!!!!μου απαντησαν. Μιλαμε οτι εχουν μεγαλη πλακα οι ανθρωποι!!!! Τελοs παντων, προs γνωσιν και συμορφωση δικη μου, αλλα και αυτων που θα διαβασουν τη σελιδα αυτη.                                                                                                                                       ΥΓ:Ειπαν επισηs οτι το RG213 το βρισκειs με διαφορεs oπωs εγω διοτι κατασκευαζεται απο πολλα εργοστασια.

----------


## tasosmos

Λογικο μου φαινεται να υπαρχουν καποιες διαφορες αν το βγαζουν διαφοροι κατασκευαστες, αυτο γινεται σε ολα σχεδον τα εξαρτηματα. 
πχ ειχα παρει πριν κανα μηνα διοδους 5402 απο δυο διαφορετικα καταστηματα και απο το δευτερο ηταν περιπου μισο χιλιοστο πιο μεγαλες σε διαμετρο και ενα χιλ. πιο μακριες. 

Υπαρχουν καποιες ανοχες σε ολα τα προτυπα.

----------


## atatas

> Σημερα ξαναπηρα τηλ στο προαναφερθεν καταστημα και ζητησα τα στοιχεια του προμηθευτη τουs για το καλωδιο RG213 μου εδωσαν ευχαριστωs ενα τηλ 0049227493870 και μια διευθυνση στη Γερμανια νομιζω, διεκρινα βεβαια μια επιθετικοτητα πισω απο την διαθεση τηs παροχηs των στοιχειων, μου ειπαν επισηs οτι το καλωδιο που μου εδωσαν και γραφει RG213 BX εχει τιs ιδιεs προδιαγραφεs και αs ειναι λεπτοτερο απ το RG213 UBX που εχω, και στην ερωτηση μου πωs ειναι δυνατον? απαντησαν ωs εξηs: παρε 1000 m καλωδιου μετρησε τιs απωλειεs, την αντισταση κλπ, και αν βρειs διαφορεs το συζηταμε, και σε τελικη αναλυση αυτο μαs δινουν για RG 213 αυτο πουλαμε, μα λεω αυτο ειναι διαφορετικο κι απ αυτο που εχετε στο σαιτ" σαs? τα στοιχεια που εχουμε στο σαιτ" ειναι αυτα που μαs δινουν, αν εσειs θελετε να διυλησετε τον κωνωπα!!!!!!μου απαντησαν. Μιλαμε οτι εχουν μεγαλη πλακα οι ανθρωποι!!!! Τελοs παντων, προs γνωσιν και συμορφωση δικη μου, αλλα και αυτων που θα διαβασουν τη σελιδα αυτη.                                                                                                                                       ΥΓ:Ειπαν επισηs οτι το RG213 το βρισκειs με διαφορεs oπωs εγω διοτι κατασκευαζεται απο πολλα εργοστασια.



Φίλε ο επαγγελματισμός δεν έχει ευαισθησίες. Αυτοί πουλάνε ότι βρούν στην αγορά, είναι δεν είναι καλό. Δεν τους ενδειαφέρει η ποιότητα. Αρκεί να έχουν στο μαγαζί τους το όποιο είδος για να πουλήσουν. Η διαφορά του επαγγελματία με του ερασιτέχνη ηλεκτρονικού είναι ότι ο μεν επαγγελματίας είναι ρεαλιστής και χωρίς συναισθηματισμούς ο δε ερασιτέχνης είναι ρομαντικός και συναισθηματικός.

----------


## radioamateur

Πέτρο δεν με άκουσες!Να απαιτήσεις αλλαγή τουλάχιστον με καλλώδιο καλύτερης ποιόητας.Πες του ότι θες να εφαρμόσεις επάνω 500 watts συνεχώς και δεν γουστάρεις να καεί το καλλώδιο επειδή ο πωλητής ήταν κόπανος και σου πάσαρε μια μαϊμού.Δεν μπορεί κανείς να παίζει με την τσέπη σου,την τσέπη του κάθε καταναλωτή.Ρίξε και κανένα phone στο 1520 και μετά τα λέμε αν θα στο αλλάξει...
Κατά τη γνώμη μου τα επιχειρήματα του πωλητή ήταν πολύ ανόητα γελοιότητες!Η πολιτική ορισμένων ανόητων εταιρειών είναι να μην έχουν επιστροφές.Ήρθε ο καιρός να μάθουν ότι θα έχουν επιστροφές αφού πουλάνε προϊόντα με ελλιπείς προδιαγραφές.

----------


## erasor

Κυκλοφορεί και συρμα για απλωμα μπουγάδας με κωδικό RG213  :Question:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Hammer:

----------


## radioamateur

χα χα χα αρχηγόπουλο ο erasor....  :Head:  Αυτού του είδους οι καταγγελίες σαν του φίλτατου Πέτρου ελπίζω ότι βοηθήσουν το καταναλωτικό κοινό να μαθαίνει τι να αγοράζει και από που καθώς και προφανώς ποιά σημεία πώλησης να αποφεύγονται...
Άσχετο:
Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω αυθεντικό Heliax 1/2" και τιμές αν μέτρο με το ΦΠΑ σε διάφορα σημεία πώλησης στην Αττική;Είναι δυνατον να εφαρμόσω το Heliax 1/2" σε συνήθη κοννέκτορα με πατέντα αφαιρώντας το καρφί από το Pl259 ή θα αλλάξει η ωμική αντίσταση του;Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## vagos

σαν δισκολο μου φενετε ποσο εχουν 2 κονεκτορες

----------


## radioamateur

> σαν δισκολο μου φενετε ποσο εχουν 2 κονεκτορες



Για rg213 εννοείς ή για helliax 1/2";

----------


## vagos

για helliax 1/2

----------


## radioamateur

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κοννέκτορας για helliax 1/2" με έξοδος τύπου Ν στοιχίζει περί τα 15 εβρώ.Με την ευκαρία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το ίδιο βίσμα κυκλοφορεί με έξοδο τύπου UHF (δηλ. τύπου PL259) και εάν δυνατον να εφαρμόσω το Heliax 1/2" σε συνήθη κοννέκτορα PL259 με πατέντα αφαιρώντας το καρφί από το Pl259 ή θα αλλάξει η ωμική αντίσταση του.Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ...
Το helliax 1/2" είναι ιδανικό για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα σωστά ή με rg213,214 κάνω δουλειά;

----------


## dj kostas

πηγα στον radio741 και τα καλωδια rg213 και H-100 τα εχει στην τιμη των 2 ευρω . θα ηθελα να μου πητε πια ειναι η καλλυτερη επιλογη να αγορασω το rg213 η το H-100 ;

----------


## antonis_p

άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο!
Τί παει να πει καλύτερο;
δες τις προδιαγραφες τους και κρίνε ποιό σου ταιριάζει:
(τί ισχύ θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, σε ποιά συχνότητα κλπ)

http://www.hb9hd.ch/coaxcable.htm

Παντως αψογο μαγαζι το radio741,
αγορασα κατι απο εκει τελευταια
και εμεινα απολυτα ικανοποιημένος.[/url]

----------


## plouf

> Καλο Μηνα!                                                                                                                                                                 Πηγα χθεs στο House of Radio και πηρα 15 μ RG 213, το παω σπιτι και βλεπω οτι αυτο που μου δωσανε ειναι πιο λεπτο απο αυτο που ηδη εχω, συγκεκριμενα αυτο ειναι 9,5mm εναντι 10,3,το πλεγμα ειναι πιο αραιο, και ο κεντρικοs αγωγοs λεπτοτεροs,παρ,ολα αυτα γραφει επανω RG 213. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο! Τι κανω!



me μαι \γρηγορη ματια στο google 
http://www.bizrad.com/coax/rg213u.htm

λεει οτι το rg213/u ειναι απο 0.285 inches(7.23900 millimeter) εώς 0.405 in. (10.28700 millimeter)

----------


## ReFas

Το RG213, οπως και ολα τα καλώδια έχουν στανταρ διαστάσεις.

Το 0,285" είναι οι διάμετρος της εσωτερικής μόνωσης,  το 0,405" είναι η συνολικη εξωτερική διάμετρος...

Σε σχέση με το αρχικό μήνυμα του φιλου Πετρου, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρόκειται για απάτη καλώδιο, όχι πάνω στις στρατιωτικές προδιαγραφες... κάτι σαν κινέζικο ας πουμε...

----------


## dj kostas

το θελω για τα fm και εχω ταλαντωτη 25 watt. θα χρησιμοποιησω περιπου 14 μετρα καλωδιο πιο προτηνετε ;

----------


## antonis_p

με μια γρηγορη ματια βρηκα τουλαχιστον 2 ειδη rg213:
http://www.radioworks.com/ccoaxstd.html
http://www.colemancable.com/catalog/Coaxial142b.htm

πάντως σε αρκετα υψηλότερες συχνότητες
μπορεις να "κερδισεις" και από διαφορετικό connector
(οχι τον στανταρ pl259 αλλα type N).

η προδιαγραφη MIL-C-17 που τηρούν καποια απότα καλώδια της αγοράς
δεν σημαινει πως "δειχνει" αποκλειστικα τα καλύτερα καλώδια,
εχουν φτιαχτεί καλύτερα καλώδια τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Οι "δικες μας" εφαρμογες όμως δεν απαιτούν τέτοιες προδιαγραφές.

Για HF και μεχρι 500watts το rg58 ειναι θαυμασιο,
και για VHF και πάνω ή higher power το 213 ειναι αρκετό.

Επισης το rg213 δεν ειναι μοντέλο ή εμπορική ονομασία
αν και ετσι χρησιμοποιείται αλλά "τυπος καλωδίου" (rg213 type)
και οι διαφοροι κατασκευαστες το ονομάζουν διαφορετικά, πχ Belden 8267 ή Wireman CQ110.

Εγώ αγοράζω από τον Δημουλά,
γενικά δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα 
από όπου και αν αγόρασα
εκτός από τα προϊόντα (καλώδια) της TELE.

----------


## kotsos

Παιδια ,να ρωτησω και εγω κατι? 
Εχω το helliax 1/4 της ιντσας, δεν εχω τον καταλληλο  κοννέκτορα ομως  για  helliax  (επειδη ειναι ακριβος)!

Η εξοδος του πομπου FM και της καιρεας  εχει τυπου Ν,  αν μπορεσω και βαλω στο καλωδιο ενα μεγαλο F  κοννέκτορα και μετα βαλω ανταπτορα απο F  σε Ν,  θα υπαρξει προβλημα στην προσαρμογη?

----------


## jeik

Μιας και αναφερθηκε περι στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων καλωδιο και επειδη ειμαι στο χωρο ,
 εχω  δει  τουλαχιστον 5 διαφορετικους τυπους σε  rg213  και  σε  rg 8  ,  επισις  να  σημειωσω  οτι σε μηχανημα  HF 2-30 mhz 
φοραμε το rg 8 της μαμας προμηθευτριας τεραστιας αμερικανικης εταιριας ,(μιλαμε για ισχυ πομπου πανω απο 1 κιλοβαττ) , 
εκατομυριων ευρω εργαλειο,και συνεχη  λειτουργια ,(μαλλον αυτοι κατι ξερουν παραπανω) αλλα δεν φαινεται  καθαρα 
 το  μπλενταζ γιατι  εχει φιξ τους  κονεκτορες , ενω σε  καποιο  αλλο   χυμα  που  ειδα  το   μπλενταζ  ειναι  πολυ  αραιο.
το καλυτερο 213 που πετυχα εχει πυκνο μπλενταζ και χοντρο χρυσοχαρτο και ειναι σχετικα  ακαμπτο.
 ΝΑ ρωτησω  κι  εγω  κατι ? σχετικα με κονεκτορες ? στο  βατομετρο φαινεται η διαφορα σε βαττ οταν δοκιμασω 
τυπου Ν η so 239 ? στασιμα ?  η  μιλαμε  για  μικρες  αμελητεες  διαφορες ?

----------


## jeik

Διορθωνω  #### οχι  χρυσοχαρτο αλλα  χαλκινο περιτυλιγμα  !!

----------


## kotsos

Παιδια ,να ρωτησω και εγω κατι? 
Εχω το helliax 1/4 της ιντσας, δεν εχω τον καταλληλο  κοννέκτορα ομως  για  helliax  (επειδη ειναι ακριβος)! 

Η εξοδος του πομπου FM και της καιρεας  εχει τυπου Ν,  αν μπορεσω και βαλω στο καλωδιο ενα μεγαλο F  κοννέκτορα και μετα βαλω ανταπτορα απο F  σε Ν,  θα υπαρξει προβλημα στην προσαρμογη?




Καμια βοηθεια κανεις!

----------

